# pkg_add -r problems



## rihad (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi. I have FreeBSD-9.1-RC3-i386-disc1.iso installed. Just about yesterday I could successfully install packages remotely, but not today: 

```
# pkg_add -r perl5.14
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.1-release/Latest/perl5.14.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

It turns out packages-9.1-release directory is no longer on FTP.
Where did it go all of a sudden? Which version's binary packages am I safe to use now? (I'm not using ports intentionally)
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

rihad said:
			
		

> It turns out packages-9.1-release directory is no longer on FTP.


As far as I know it hasn't been created yet.


> Where did it go all of a sudden? Which version's binary packages am I safe to use now? (I'm not using ports intentionally)


Try using ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/


----------



## rihad (Nov 16, 2012)

Very strange, I definitely remember installing everything through *pkg_add -r <plain_name>* the other day on this very VM, and it intelligently grabbed all dependencies, too.

Thanks for the point, though I guess overriding the release with the full URL won't automagically grab the dependencies.

p.s.: oops, there's this -P switch, might come in handy


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

Set PACKAGESITE to the URL.


----------



## rihad (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh, this is why this 9.1-release directory vanished: http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html



> A package set for the upcoming FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE had been uploaded to the FTP distribution sites in preparation for 9.1-RELEASE. We are unable to verify the integrity of this package set, and *therefore it has been removed* and will be rebuilt. Please note that as these packages were for a future release, the standard "pkg_add -r" tools to install packages could not have downloaded these packages unless they were requested explicitly.



As this is a toy VM, I don't worry much, and nothing obvious has happened to it.


----------

